# M2Racer skewers.



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I just picked these up from www.fairwheelbikes.com. Lighter than advertised and they work very well. This with some tuning bolts I picked up have my bike down to 13.13 lbs. Putting on different tires when my Continental Sprinters wear out will have it at sub 13 lbs.

Here's a link to the current thread on t over at weight weenies:

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12882


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*Nice*

As usual your componet choice Rocks...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Mine are on the way Juan 

K


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I just picked these up from www.fairwheelbikes.com. Lighter than advertised and they work very well. This with some tuning bolts I picked up have my bike down to 13.13 lbs. Putting on different tires when my Continental Sprinters wear out will have it at sub 13 lbs.
> 
> Here's a link to the current thread on t over at weight weenies:
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12882


I am using the non quick release type at 28 grams. They work well after 1000 plus miles. What tires are you going to?


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I just picked these up from www.fairwheelbikes.com. Lighter than advertised and they work very well. This with some tuning bolts I picked up have my bike down to 13.13 lbs. Putting on different tires when my Continental Sprinters wear out will have it at sub 13 lbs.
> 
> Here's a link to the current thread on t over at weight weenies:
> 
> http://weightweenies.starbike.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=12882


They are uber nice, ain't they? They've got a very positive, progressive feel on the cam.....no question as to when you're closed.

And it's nice to see a manufacturer post accurate weights. My M2 skewers came in at 36g.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Tires.*



homebrew said:


> I am using the non quick release type at 28 grams. They work well after 1000 plus miles. What tires are you going to?


I haven't fully made up my mind yet although there are a few options. I would prefer all black tires. What I'm considering is either Tufo S3 or Continential Competition or possible Veloflex records although I'm open to suggestions.


----------

